# New Zealand tremors



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

We sincerely hope all our friends and families in New Zealand are safe today. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife & kid are in NZ right now... safe on the north island


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its such a mess, the ground is liquafaction, Prob not spelt like that, Its shaking up water and mud from the sandy soils
and damaging everything, roads paths, sports feilds, buildings, Sewage, water supplys.

See, thats a truck just sunk in the road, Thats liqufacation, the ground just turns to mush and mud.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My heartfelt prayers and sympathies.

On a positive note, it should keep you guys busy for a while.

I watched some of those vids, and all I can say is 

Mike


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

strange how some stuff looks un affected, then there's total collapse.
And I would like to apologize for our Canadian government, they said they would send help, but only if you guys asked.
You have been in the news here all day,did you know there are 4,000 people from NZ living in Toronto ,Canada.
Guess there is a lot of tourist that got killed.
why is that one church so famous ,Did the city form around that church, hence the name of the city


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your support guy's, things aren't good at all in Christchurch, people are dispersing across the entire country looking for a place to stay, we are going to do our part and open our door and give someone a roof over their head, thats what we do in this country we help each other out. We have a lot of friends and family in Christchurch and some of the story's you here just beg belief, the rebuild will be mind numbing. I just hope this earthquake is not just a lead up to the big one thats predicted for the main alpine fault .
Here's a website thats been running since the September quake, it gives a good indication of what they've been going thru since the first big one, it pays to hit the fast forward button unless you want to watch nearly 5000 quakes. http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

which town do you live near kiwiman,cazna said you were a hour from ch ch


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> strange how some stuff looks un affected, then there's total collapse.
> And I would like to apologize for our Canadian government, they said they would send help, but only if you guys asked.
> You have been in the news here all day,did you know there are 4,000 people from NZ living in Toronto ,Canada.
> Guess there is a lot of tourist that got killed.
> why is that one church so famous ,Did the city form around that church, hence the name of the city


 
Yes it did kinda form around the cathedral chuch 2buck, Looks lke thats gone now, This is all part of the pacific ring of fire, The edges of two massive techtonic plates colliding and half of nz is on one side and half on the other, thats why we have such diverse landscapes. 75 confrmed dead, 300 missing, this is years of clean up, nzdrywaller pmed me before, hes ok and was helping pull people from rubble yesterday, Top man:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> which town do you live near kiwiman,cazna said you were a hour from ch ch


Ashburton...sort of the freckle beside the butthole at the moment. 4000 kiwi's in Canada? ....Can we have them back please .
I never thought of it like that before Caz, I guess we're on opposite sides of the ring of fire.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ashburton...sort of the freckle beside the butthole at the moment. 4000 kiwi's in Canada? ....Can we have them back please .
> I never thought of it like that before Caz, I guess we're on opposite sides of the ring of fire.


Yep we are, they keep saying a big one is overdue, Have you heard of 2012 20dec, the sh!ts suppose to hit fan. cant live life worrying about what has not happened though. :thumbsup: Chin up, keep on keeping on chch


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, Busted by earthquake, Just as well the cops are busy:whistling2:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> Have you heard of 2012 20dec, the sh!ts suppose to hit fan


Look up Nibiru, it might explain what's happening to our planet. God bless you guys in NZ, I hope the worst is over.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that lately there seems to have been an increase in the number of sizable quakes? Maybe they are just getting more coverage now, but seems every time I turn around there is another bad quake going on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we just had a earth quake in Leamington Ont. which is un heard of around here,It's about hour and a 1/2 away from where I live. it was small though, a 3.0

oh and kiwi's ,Canada is now sending 300 rescue workers now.

They were having all types of interviews with kiwi's on the news today about the quake (your women sound sexy with that accent by the way) but right after the quake interviews, they did one on a kiwi women who was doing a study on how smart sheep were, I couldn't stop laughing, it got me thinking about DWT and all our sheep jokes.

Sorry, not a time for jokes,,,,but I was like how could they go from a tragic story to sheep in NZ


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> we just had a earth quake in Leamington Ont. which is un heard of around here,It's about hour and a 1/2 away from where I live. it was small though, a 3.0
> 
> oh and kiwi's ,Canada is now sending 300 rescue workers now.
> 
> ...


There is always time for jokes :thumbsup: thats what keeps the chins up, Funny our other womans accents sound sexy, I have a few favs,
Canada, austraila, japan, england, taiwan, its a multi national search team now, Great to see, Did they really start talking about sheep??? Wtf, Funny though, Did they know a quake was coming and didnt tell us??:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> we just had a earth quake in Leamington Ont. which is un heard of around here,It's about hour and a 1/2 away from where I live. it was small though, a 3.0
> 
> oh and kiwi's ,Canada is now sending 300 rescue workers now.
> 
> ...


You think our women sound sexy, you should hear our sheep . 
I'm taking my mini digger up to Christchurch on Saturday morning with a group of volunteers, apparently we are clearing the mess left from liquifaction and sewage...should be a pleasant day out . The guy who is building the house I'm working on at the moment lost his own house to the quake, lucky his wife works for an insurance company. Without a doubt I would say NZ will have to import tradesman from overseas to get thru the work, as it is there were something like 2000 new builds that hadn't even been started after the last quake, imagine how many more thousands there will be now...Pack your beaver skin underwear 2buck, bring your own tools and we'll supply the entertainment (Baaaa!).


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its all such a logistical nightmare, Flecthers had 85,000 jobs from the last quake that hadnt even started, There was little work for anyone due to the massive orginisation needed, How are they going work all this out???? Some people were told it will be 3 years before they get there home rebuilt from the last one, How long will the wait be now, I feel for those people, how can they move on, No home, no place to go, cant get there money to even move away?? The quakes have to stop first, And when will that be??? Your guess. Plenty of work for roading and trucks, diggers, plumbing electrical etc, Builders plasterers and painters will be a while yet. You might get a heap of work for your mini digger kiwi, Might even be better rates for you, We have heaps of diggers and trucks over here, some might head to chch. Were will they dump all the rubble, will be a huge landfill area. I have family that have lost busnesses so now have no job, Bank dept etc  and no answers on what to do.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

hey guys,thanks for all the goodwill and support.we had our worst fears turn real the other day.christchurch will never be the same.
this is truly massive destruction and carnage that once seen will stay with me forever.
kiwis are strong and full of life,the amount of people helping others is heart warming and im pround of the way we are coping.
thankfully my area was speared ,we got belted last time and had only just begun to rebuild.
god bless those many who have lost their lives


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

good to see your ok,NZ:thumbsup:
Maybe you can keep a eye on kiwiman for us, he's going to help with his mini digger.
don't let him do any more damage eh':jester:

Hope everyone in your family is ok.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

mate if hes up here helping hes a champ,body count going to go thru the roof here.
alot of people in real trouble.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

we are all fine thanks,took me around 3 hrs to gather the kids from town and bring them home.then went back to help out the a civil defence crew,saw things that broke my heart.been working since helping where i could, hitting the wall now though,need some rest.thanks for all the kind words and wishes


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

nz drywaller said:


> mate if hes up here helping hes a champ,body count going to go thru the roof here.
> alot of people in real trouble.


Pace yourself NZ, it's going to be a long journey.
We were given the Dallington area, the streets we went into were like WW2, street after street of homes that will have to be flattened, roads that are like 4wd test tracks, so many homes that look fine but are structurely stuffed, the scale of damage is immense, there are no words to describe it you have to see for yourself and meet the people affected to understand what it's like.
My son and brother came up with shovel in hand, what struck me the most was the volunteers and the effort they put in, I've never seen so many people work that hard and for that long without getting paid. I'll never forget the look of relief on home owners faces when they see me turn and come up their drive on the digger, although one fella had an attitude as if I was expected to do it, then when I finished his place he asked who pays my fuel and for the digger etc...I said me! his whole attitude changed when I explained that all of the people and machinery he can see in the street are all out of town goodwill, I think he was about to shed a tear.
Thru the day random people were handing out whatever food they could to the workers, water bottles, bananas, hamburgers, one house that had a stall on their front lawn with a sign that said free food and water.
The one word I would use to describe the scale of events...Indescribable.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

good on ya kiwiman,you and your army are what nz is built on,you will have heard this all day im sure of this but im going to say it too.
THANK YOU M8


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You guys do me proud,:thumbup1: I have only seen it on the tv, Looks bad enough on that but in real life it sounds worse, We have been invaded by cantabs here, They must need a break for the weekend. The CBD is loosing a third of the buildings and will be shut for mouths, How many jobs is that lost??? The banks are going to have to extend a hand and hold back some loan repayments or something, Cant take anything for granted can we, One day you have home and job etc, and the next, All gone  I cant imagine how devisated some people must be, And to loose a family member as well  Terrable.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

NZlanders... heard you had a 4.2 aftershock just outside Christchurch today...keep your chin and spirits up,better days are ahead..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

rockhound said:


> NZlanders... heard you had a 4.2 aftershock just outside Christchurch today...keep your chin and spirits up,better days are ahead..


Thanks man, But they have prob had 50 or so aftershocks like that now.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah...I hate to say it but any day the TV doesn't fall over is a good day.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy [email protected], they estimated 10,000 homes will have to be demolished and that doesn't include the massive rebuild of the central business district. Hey Caz, I was just talking to someone who knows a guy that works at the Mt Somers lime mine and apparently after the Wellington quake recently he reckoned the ground was shaking at the mine for 15 minutes, he's too scared to return to work and they've got geologists there looking into it....might be the big main alpine fault getting ready to go like they predicting for 20th March, put your head between your knee's....and kiss your arze goodbye.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Really, Its going to be interesting all right, So much is going to change.

http://www.predictweather.com/

This guys getting talked about a lot, He predicted the last couple, If he gets the next one right hes gonna be a god.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like you got 13 more days to get to hell out of there then


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok then check this for freaky, the big september quake was on a local guys birthday, the boxing day one was on his sons birthday, the big february one was one his grandsons birthday, he has no wife now but the only other family he has is his grandaughter and her birthday?.....20th March!!! the day the big one is predicted, I sh!t you not


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What the hell man, Thats is odd??? What can i say??

Im taking measures now for a quake and no power, loos etc, Stocking up on first aid kit, food, torches, Shelter, 200L water tank on the downpipe etc, Every one i know is now, Its put the sh!ts up everyone.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So how are things shaking down there:blink:
March 20th has come and gone, are your guys ok, are the sheep safe:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well chch did get a 5.1 on the day ???? So they kinda got it correct.


----------

